
Ask HN: Wireframing Tools? - barli
What wireframing tools are you using?
======
acesubido
Balsamiq if I just want to get an idea across (layout, story boarding)

Figma for higher-fidelity discussions (colors, spacing, icons, etc.)

~~~
highhedgehog
+1 Balsamiq, very cool and easy to use

------
noso
I have used balsamiq and invisionapp. I found both quick and easy to use.

[https://balsamiq.com/](https://balsamiq.com/)
[https://www.invisionapp.com](https://www.invisionapp.com)

------
slipwalker
mostly [https://pencil.evolus.vn/](https://pencil.evolus.vn/) and lately
online.visual-paradigm

~~~
gitgud
Pencil is pretty good I just started using it a few months ago and am
impressed it's an open source project, however it's been 2 years since the
last commit...

------
cltsang
I use Adobe XD. Compared to Sketch, it doesn't have as many plugins. Compared
to Origami, the animation controls are not as fine. Compared to PaintCode, it
can only export styles.

However, it's free, plus there are lots of templates out there, plus there are
auto animate and integration with other Adobe tools. It's not the best at
anything, but is good enough at everything for my needs.

------
git-pull
We use [https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com) at work. Give it a shot!

[https://www.figma.com/templates/wireframe-
kits/](https://www.figma.com/templates/wireframe-kits/)

------
dyeje
I don't wireframe super often, but I've always found Balsamiq to be productive
and effective.

------
jmramos
Draw.io - free and ridicously simple to use

------
aosaigh
iPad, Notability and Apple Pencil

